# Jura S9 filter & cleaning tabs



## tatch (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi - I'm new to the forum. Bought a Jura S9 a few months ago & am enjoying the coffee & trying different beans. But need to get some replacement Claris white filters and cleaning tablets. Has anyone got any recommendations on where to buy them?

Thanks

tatch


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Forum sponsor Coffee Omega should be able to sort you out

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Jura%20Cleaning%20Products

Mention that you are a member


----------



## tatch (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Glenn


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Pulycaff tabs (same chemical composition as Jura brand tabs) widely available, as are Claris filter cartridges.

Tip: Run the cleaning program with a tab. regularly - say - every 2-3 weeks. The milk frother must also be flushed with Pulymilk, even if just one "frothy coffee" is made.


----------



## tatch (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for that tip espressotechno, the Pulycaff tabs are a lot cheaper than the Jura ones


----------

